# Astraltinte (Netherpigmente?)



## Eifelcop (11. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!



Welche Kräuter muss ich mahlen, um die Astraltinte herstellen zu können?
Im Tooltip steht lediglich "Kräuter der Scherbenwelt".



Für seriöse Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!




Gruß,

Eifelcop


----------



## shartas (11. April 2009)

schon mal mit kräutern probiert die auf der scherbe wachsn??


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Teufelsgras
Traumwinde
Terozapfen
Zottelkappe
Urflechte
Netherblüte
Alptraumranke
Manadistel

Finden kannst du all diese Kräuter in der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Eifelcop (28. Mai 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> schon mal mit kräutern probiert die auf der scherbe wachsn??




Das war nicht meine Frage @ Shartas!
Da ich kein Kräuterkundiger bin, musste ich mir die Kräuter selber im Auktionshaus kaufen, daher war deine Antwort nicht sonderlich hilfreich...


----------



## Kehro (28. Mai 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß und einen großen Geldbeutel. Zumindest bei uns auf dem Server würdest du da nichts im AH finden.


----------



## echterman (24. Juni 2009)

grob gesagt kannst du dafür alle mahlbahren kräuter nehmen die in der scherbenwelt zu finden sind. in massen findet man teufelsgras... und in den zangermarschen viel zottelkappen...

wenn du selbst kein kräuterkundler bist dann musst du die sachen im ah kaufen sprich die kräuter oder die pigmente... frag am besten einen freund das er für dich ein paar farmen geht...

aber das mit dem großen goldbeutel ist schon so richtig weil die kräuter sehr teuer verkauft werden... bei uns aufen server kosten die ein schweinegold deshalb farm ich sie selber...


----------



## koxy (8. August 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> bei uns aufen server kosten die ein schweinegold deshalb farm ich sie selber...



Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass gerade die Kräuter der Scherbe den geringsten Farmaufwand benötigen. 
Man muss eigentlich nur in Terokar bei den Skettis im Kreis fliegen und sich als "Baumfäller" betätigen.
Zumindest bei mir auf dem Server ist der Ort kaum abgefarmt, die Baumriesen respawnen fast mit jeder neuen Runde.


----------



## Radikox (10. August 2009)

Manadistel und Traumwinde findest du am einfachsten und in Massen oberhalb von Shat gleich bei der Aldorhöhe...




koxy schrieb:


> Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass gerade die Kräuter der Scherbe den geringsten Farmaufwand benötigen.



Schlangzungen zu farmen finde ich meiner Meinung nach einfacher  xD alle 10m ein Kräutchen^^


----------



## Stoic (19. August 2009)

nur so als tipp durch die sommerferien sind die kräuterpreise derart im keller das man so oder so nen stack nordend kräuter zumindest auf meinem server .. für 12-15 gold bekommt ...

wenn man also keine lust zum farmen hat was ich grundsätzlich nie habe dann .... tauscht man die meerestinte einfach in dalaran


----------

